# coyote round for 7mm mag



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

do they make a bullet in the 100-120 grain that holds together very well becasue i want somthin that will just blow right through and not do allot of damage.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

A good buddy of mine has very good luck with 160gn partitions out of a 7 rem mag. He shoots that load for everything with good success.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I use 150 Gr. Scirocco or 140 accu tip, minimal damage considering it is a 7 mag. I have had bad luck with higher grain partitions at long range lots of damage. I am going to experiment with reloading a little this winter and I will post up what i find.

Bob


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i am looking for a lighter bullet to get some more velocity out of, say a 100-120 grain


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

120 TSX


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i am interested in the barnes 100 grain spitzer solid


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

If you're interrested in the 100gn Barnes spitzer solid then buy a box and try them. Other good advice has been given as well.


----------

